# Double Tail Care?



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Kinda toying with the idea of getting a double tail mail since I have never had one. 

Wondering, though, if they have any special care requirements? Also, how are they health/hardy wise? Any different than any other tail types? 

Thanks!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yes...feeding. Double tails have short stubby bodies and are prone to bloat problems. Don't feed him as much as a normal betta or as often.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

My DBT, Edmund, really isn't that different from other tail types. I know that DBTs are sensitive to bloat, but I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Little rant:
DBT isn't a acronym for double tails...the real one is DT. Some get confused with DT as in double tail and delta..DeT is delta.

It dosen't really matter how you say it I just thought I'd post it.

Anyway, a inbred DT will be way shorter and stubbier than a fish from unrelated parents.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's just my boys or not but they both don't have stubby bodies either. I have seen quite a few DTs with short bodies though. 

Never had a prob with bloating either. But that's just my experience  Not trying to be difficult.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've never had it either. But I only feed my fish every other day and every 2 days for my DTs...never have problems with my DTs.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses & info, guys!

It's really a moot point now, though, since I found a blue Super Delta on AquaBid I have fallen in love with and have put a bid in on him. The auction ends tonight so wish me luck!!! 

If I ever DO get a DT, however, I will be sure to feed him sparingly!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> Thanks for all the responses & info, guys!
> 
> It's really a moot point now, though, since I found a blue Super Delta on AquaBid I have fallen in love with and have put a bid in on him. The auction ends tonight so wish me luck!!!
> 
> If I ever DO get a DT, however, I will be sure to feed him sparingly!


I see the one that you've got your eye on. I was reading through that seller's stuff the other day and I kind of frowned on the idea that his bettas haven't been raised on water conditioner and its NEW YORK water. >_>


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Rob has never had any bloating. I feed him as I do my other bettas.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Ajones108 said:


> I see the one that you've got your eye on. I was reading through that seller's stuff the other day and I kind of frowned on the idea that his bettas haven't been raised on water conditioner and its NEW YORK water. >_>


I understand what you're saying, Ajones, but just think how TOUGH these guys must be!!! In addition, looking at the pictures of his bettas can you really disagree with the results? 

In any event, I put the bid in on him & hope like heck I get him!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Aquatech_ny.....great coloration...terrible finnage.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Aquatech_ny.....great coloration...terrible finnage.


Here is a pic of the betta I'm bidding on. You really think his fins are "terrible"?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No they're pretty, I'd love one as a pet but the finnage would set someone back in breeding them. The rays just aren't good and sometimes too heavy on finnage. But they're still pretty


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Not looking to breed - strictly a pet keeper here.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya that's why I don't buy from them...but their colors are amazing. Just improving finnage is what they need to do. But you bettas (soon to be hopefully) is gorgeous!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

YIPPEE - got him!!! His name is "Louis" & he should be here mid next week. 

BTW, would like to see pics of your perfect bettas, MrVampire. Do you have them in any particular thread?


----------

